
WhatsApp puts new limits on the forwarding of viral messages - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/7/21211371/whatsapp-message-forwarding-limits-misinformation-coronavirus-india
======
samizdis
I wonder whether WhatsApp has mulled over restrictions on user behaviour
rather than on number of recipients/forwarded content. So, a user might be
limited to forwarding only a dozen or so messages a week.

I have no idea what effect it might have, but I'd like to see such an
experiment.

